# book time for vinyl?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

i did my first mural the other day. It was fabric backed vinyl. the instructions said to paste the back side and let it book for 10 minutes. I followed the directions. I just did a bid for some hotel lobby work, and the instructions for their commercial fabric backed vinyl said the same thing. In the union, I was taught to just paste the wall for vinyl (for small stuff, obviously)
. Should I follow the instructions, or am I okay to paste the wall? Its only two 12x9 walls and one of them, is getting a big vinyl picture in the middle of it, Im supposed to apply over the new vinyl with VOV.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would think you are better off pasting the material and booking.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I have pasted the wall in small job situations like yours. The only problem for me was bubbles. If you don't mind spending some extra time waiting for them to show and sweeping them out it's no big deal. I hate using vov, especially on a large piece of material. Are you saying that you are going to install 54" vinyl on the entire wall and then put the mural on top of that?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

That was the instructions, but I didnt get the job. I was supposed to use VOV to hang the mural directly to the wall vinyl, then mount a big frame to it, to look like a painting or something. 

As far as prepasting the wall. Would you paste each section, hang all the drops, smooth out the bubbles, and double cut last?

Sorry it took so long to reply, BTW

Side note: I went into a mall in San Antonio last week, and the vinyl murals werent even double cut, and they didnt line up worth a ****. Hacks.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I usually paste one drop at at time, a little past. I use masking tape on the overlap so I don't have to wipe down, so I would paste onto the tape when pasting the next drop. 
You get what you pay for usually....


----------

